# Help with clown loaches and snails.



## ccapital83 (Nov 5, 2012)

I cannot get snails to survive ive tried every kind I could find even larger mystery snails my loaches compltely mall them as soon as they go in the tank I tried putting in at night with all the lights off its crazy they just destroy the second I put them in. Is this normal behavior any ideas what I can do to try and have some snails in my tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Normal behavior!Clown loaches love snails and most are usaully very active at night.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I feed my loaches snails quite often, Its a natural part of their diet. If you really want snails you will have to get another tank or get rid of your loaches. Larger clown loaches can completely eradicate the snail population in a large tank in a few days.


----------



## ccapital83 (Nov 5, 2012)

well that explains it thanks for the help now i know why they go after them so fast.


----------

